# [Canadian NR] Jacob Hutnyk 30.63 4x4 single



## yoshinator (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;EoABEjKeAIk]http://youtu.be/EoABEjKeAIk[/video]

Edit: Okay, okay, this single was decent. Warrants a :-/, not a


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 6, 2014)

So sad.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 7, 2014)

lolslownub


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice 

lol at "for Canada"


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 7, 2014)

That "for Canada" sounded so offensive to Canadian 4x4 solvers, lol.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Jan 7, 2014)

At least you didn't fail as badly as Chris...


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 7, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> So sad.





uyneb2000 said:


> lolslownub





TheZenith27 said:


> At least you didn't fail as badly as Chris...





cuboy63 said:


> Nice



Okay, okay, this single is pretty decent.

The average was still atrocious though. 



cuboy63 said:


> lol at "for Canada"





That70sShowDude said:


> That "for Canada" sounded so offensive to Canadian 4x4 solvers, lol.



True dat, they deserve it though... less than 400 fantasy cuber points for double NRs??? Seriously???


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> True dat, they deserve it though... less than 400 fantasy cuber points for double NRs??? Seriously???



Top3 Canadian 4x4 solvers are about as fast as top3 USA 4x4 solvers if not faster.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Top3 Canadian 4x4 solvers are about as fast as top3 USA 4x4 solvers.



Single sum of US: 86.11
Single sum of Canada: 99.18 (or 100.64)
Average sum of US: 102.31
Average sum of Canada: 113.23 (or 114.10)

About as fast? Seriously?


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 7, 2014)

I love the way everyone laughed when you said "for canada" XD
Nice solve!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Single sum of US: 86.11
> Single sum of Canada: 99.18 (or 100.64)
> Average sum of US: 102.31
> Average sum of Canada: 113.23 (or 114.10)
> ...



#1 USA: Kevin. You're about as fast as him
#2 USA: Rowe. Bill is about as fast as him
#3 USA: Dan. He's slow now.
#4 USA: Edward. Louis / Emily are at least as fast as him.

I didn't say officially.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> #1 USA: Kevin. You're about as fast as him
> #2 USA: Rowe. Bill is about as fast as him
> #3 USA: Dan. He's slow now.
> #4 USA: Edward. Louis / Emily are at least as fast as him.
> ...



Yeah... I guess. Officially we suck though. There's no competitions and nobody's competed. Less than 400 points for double NR?? Seriously??? I got twice as many points just for competing and failing at a local Houston comp!

Arg! Canada!


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yeah... I guess. Officially we suck though. There's no competitions and nobody's competed. Less than 400 points for double NR?? Seriously??? I got twice as many points just for competing and failing at a local Houston comp!
> 
> Arg! Canada!



Try living in Australia where if you break feet nr you get 1 point, 2x2 OcR you break about 300 which is pathetic for continental record points. Oh and you can't actually break nrs ever... And to top it all off, Australia doesnt have much comps or much people to go to so really really hard to get points here.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 7, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> Try living in Australia where if you break feet nr you get 1 point, 2x2 OcR you break about 300 which is pathetic for continental record points. Oh and you can't actually break nrs ever... And to top it all off, Australia doesnt have much comps or much people to go to so really really hard to get points here.



Well, yeah... I guess you do have it worse than us... 

Still, living in the US or Europe is definitely optimal for fantasy.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 7, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> Try living in Australia where if you break feet nr you get 1 point, 2x2 OcR you break about 300 which is pathetic for continental record points. Oh and you can't actually break nrs ever... And to top it all off, Australia doesnt have much comps or much people to go to so really really hard to get points here.





yoshinator said:


> Well, yeah... I guess you do have it worse than us...
> 
> Still, living in the US or Europe is definitely optimal for fantasy.



Why is it like that? I don't really understand the cubing fantasy points thingy


----------



## Faz (Jan 7, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> Try living in Australia where if you break feet nr you get 1 point, 2x2 OcR you break about 300 which is pathetic for continental record points. Oh and you can't actually break nrs ever... And to top it all off, Australia doesnt have much comps or much people to go to so really really hard to get points here.



Feet is lame - that's why we don't do it  (And Jay McNeill is a traitor )


----------



## ottozing (Jan 7, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> Try living in Australia where if you break feet nr you get 1 point, 2x2 OcR you break about 300



This is something that will always frustrate me to no end...........

On topic: Nice solve :tu NRs are cool asf

EDIT: I meant the OcR thing ofc. Feet NR is a joke


----------



## c4197f (Jan 7, 2014)

Rack city for those fantasy points.

Did you do the video?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 7, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Why is it like that? I don't really understand the cubing fantasy points thingy



All is explained here.

Basically a record is worth the number of people who have competed in the event from the region that the record is for. Since only one Australian has competed in feet, the Australian feet NR is worth one point.


----------



## c4197f (Jan 7, 2014)

Nah man. You vs. Kevin!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 7, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> All is explained here.
> 
> Basically a record is worth the number of people who have competed in the event from the region that the record is for. Since only one Australian has competed in feet, the Australian feet NR is worth one point.



Yeah, but for fantasy cubing, it doesn't matter where you live, you can pick anyone from anywhere.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Well, yeah... I guess you do have it worse than us...
> 
> Still, living in the US or Europe is definitely optimal for fantasy.



I'd say India...


----------



## KrisM (Jan 7, 2014)

I uhhhhhh.... I thought I was doin pretty good when I broke sub 1 minute for 4x4... dang guys, I guess I should stay out of this thread


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> #1 USA: Kevin. You're about as fast as him
> #2 USA: Rowe. Bill is about as fast as him
> #3 USA: Dan. He's slow now.
> #4 USA: Edward. Louis / Emily are at least as fast as him.
> ...



lol


----------



## Brest (Jan 7, 2014)

*Jacob Hutnyk* - 30.63 4x4 NR single - Houston Winter Open 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]EoABEjKeAIk[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Scramble



L' B2 D2 B L D' U' R' B' L2 D' L' B2 L2 
D2 R F2 B2 L2 f2 r2 u2 U B' L2 B2 D2 F 
r2 B r f2 r' u2 R2 B' F2 u' f' U2 f' F' u2


 x2 y // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U' r' L2' u y' U l2 U2 r' // white
x' r U' r' // yellow
(z' y') U2 R' U' R U r' U // WR
2r2 L2 U' // WO
x U r2' 3r U L2' // WB
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U r U 3r2 r' U' r U' r2' // red
r' U r2 U2' r' // blue
3r' U2' r' 3r U' 3r' r2 U2' r' // orange / green
U' r' 3r // WG
U' R' U r U2 3r' z' // cross
// finish edges
y' u R U R' F R' F' R // YO
y U R U' R' d' // GR / OB
y2 U' R U' R' u' // RB
R U' R' u // YR
R U R' u' // YG
F R' F' R u // YB / GO
// 3x3x3
U' R U' R' U' L U L' // wRB
U R' U R L' U L // wGR
U2' R' U R // wOB
R U' R' // wGO
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // Pparity
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	30.63	144	4.70	170	5.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.83	11	3.89	13	4.59		Step 1/Redux	14.3%	12.8%	12.5%
Step 2	4.73	15	3.17	19	4.02		Step 2/Redux	23.9%	17.4%	18.3%
Step 3	4.79	21	4.38	27	5.64		Step 3/Redux	24.2%	24.4%	26.0%
Step 4	1.53	8	5.23	10	6.54		Step 4/Redux	7.7%	9.3%	9.6%
Step 5	5.93	31	5.23	35	5.90		Step 5/Redux	29.9%	36.0%	33.7%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	19.81	86	4.34	104	5.25	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	64.7%	59.7%	61.2%[/COLOR]

F2L	4.44	21	4.73	26	5.86		F2L/3x3		41.0%	36.2%	39.4%
LL	6.38	37	5.80	40	6.27		LL/3x3		59.0%	63.8%	60.6%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	10.82	58	5.36	66	6.10	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	35.3%	40.3%	38.8%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' B2 D2 B L D' U' R' B' L2 D' L' B2 L2 D2 R F2 B2 L2 f2 r2 u2 U B' L2 B2 D2 F r2 B r f2 r' u2 R2 B' F2 u' f' U2 f' F' u2

x2 y // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U' r' L2' u y' U l2 U2 r' // white
x' r U' r' // yellow
(z' y') U U R' U' R U r' U // WR
(x' r2) (3r L) U' // WO
x U' U2 r2' 3r U L2' // WB
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U r U 3r2 r' U' r U' r2' // red
r' U r2 U' U' r' // blue
3r' U' U' r' 3r U' 3r' r2 U' U' r' // orange / green
U' r' 3r // WG
U' R' U r U2 3r' z' // cross
// finish edges
y' u R U R' F R' F' R // YO
y U R U' R' y d' y // GR / OB
U' R U' R' u' // RB
R U' R' u // YR
R U R' u' // YG
F R' F' R u // YB / GO
// 3x3x3
U' R U' R' U' L U L' // wRB
U U y' y U' R' U R L' U L // wGR
U' U' R' U R2 U' R' // wOB / wGO
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R R' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U r 2R R' U2 r 2R R' u2 r 2R R' u2 // Pparity
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Notes



Scramble with White on U and Green on F
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]STM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
All notation is SiGN
Wide and slice move examples using SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Moves and rotations in ( ) are executed simultaneously (usually)
Some cancellations removed (see "View as executed" for full solve)
Thanks to Shelley Chang for the scramble!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 7, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> lol



what's funny?


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 7, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> lol



??


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 7, 2014)

lolnub
no really, great solve!


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 7, 2014)

Brest said:


> *Jacob Hutnyk* - 30.63 4x4 NR single - Houston Winter Open 2014



Thank you so much brest! Several missed cancellations, and only 5.55 TPS :fp


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> what's funny?






yoshinator said:


> ??



USA all day erridayyyy


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 7, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> USA all day erridayyyy



Our country is bigger, and you have like 4 times more comps than us... We have MUCH less chance to get over our nerves and do well officially.

To be fair.


----------



## makan cube (Jan 7, 2014)

congrats Jacob nice time


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Our country is bigger, and you have like 4 times more comps than us... We have MUCH less chance to get over our nerves and do well officially.
> 
> To be fair.



I <3 canada


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 7, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> I <3 canada



Whatever, I'll do well officially eventually. I'll likely be going to the Seattle comp in Febuary/spring, and there'll probably be a vancouver comp some time soon... look out Rowe.


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 7, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Whatever, I'll do well officially eventually. I'll likely be going to the Seattle comp in Febuary/spring, and there'll probably be a vancouver comp some time soon... look out Rowe.



D:


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 7, 2014)

in all seriousness, great single. I look forward to seeing you smash the NAR sometime soon


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jan 7, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> in all seriousness, great single. I look forward to seeing you smash the NAR sometime soon



Yeah, it's just a matter of time now.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 7, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> in all seriousness, great single. I look forward to seeing you smash the NAR sometime soon



Thanks Rowe, hearing that from you actually means a lot to me.

Maybe I'll actually do some solves today, as I haven't done a timed solve, or touched my 4x4 other than to look at the WR reconstruction, since Saturday.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 7, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Yeah, it's just a matter of time now.



erm, you're forgetting about this guy I know named Kevin.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jan 7, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> erm, you're forgetting about this guy I know named Kevin.



That doesn't mean that Jacob will never hold the NAR.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 7, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> That doesn't mean that Jacob will never hold the NAR.



errm, you're forgetting about this guy I know named Antoine.


----------



## Emily Wang (Jan 7, 2014)

uuuuugh. my weisu is missing two internals so i can't even practice right now.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 7, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> That doesn't mean that Jacob will never hold the NAR.



Yes, but saying it's a matter of time suggests that Jacob completely blows away the competition. Which, (no offense ) he doesn't. Not yet at least...


----------



## Thompson (Jan 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> errm, you're forgetting about this guy I know named Antoine.



Great confidence. That kind of thinking is what gets you to the top


----------



## Emily Wang (Jan 7, 2014)

Thompson said:


> Great confidence. That kind of thinking is what gets you to the top



but can he spell intensity??


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> errm, you're forgetting about this guy I know named Antoine.


errm, you're forgjettingj about this gjuy I know named Edward.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 8, 2014)

Edward_Lin said:


> errm, you're forgjettingj about this gjuy I know named Edward.



Yeah, I hear he's really good at getting LL skips


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> errm, you're forgetting about this guy I know named Antoine.



I love you Antoine.



XTowncuber said:


> Yes, but saying it's a matter of time suggests that Jacob completely blows away the competition. Which, (no offense ) he doesn't. Not yet at least...



Not yet.... 



Edward_Lin said:


> errm, you're forgjettingj about this gjuy I know named Edward.





uberCuber said:


> Yeah, I hear he's really good at getting LL skips



you know what's up uberCuber. Edward, stop acting like you're fast at 4x4.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Edward, stop acting like you're fast at 4x4.



Weeeellll, he _does_ have a faster single than you, and pretty much the same official averagje as you.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 8, 2014)

> Edward, stop acting like you're fast at 4x4


you're not even gjood at OH...


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 8, 2014)

AustinReed said:


> Weeeellll, he _does_ have a faster single than you, and pretty much the same official averagje as you.



Officially, yes, but I have a 29.74 avg25... and a 23.44 single.



Edward_Lin said:


> you're not even gjood at OH...



That's true, but I don't act like I am or tell people that I am.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 8, 2014)

Edward_Lin said:


> you're not even gjood at OH...



you're not even gjood at OH...


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> you're not even gjood at OH...


That's true, but I don't act like I am or tell people that I am.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> you're not even gjood at OH...



Worth saying again... I love you Antoine.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Officially, yes, but I have a 29.74 avg25... and a 23.44 single.



Unofficial means nothing in this case.





> That's true, but I don't act like I am or tell people that I am.



Don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 8, 2014)

AustinReed said:


> Unofficial means nothing in this case.



I guess so, but my point was simply that Edward isn't actually fast at 4x4. Maybe he gets super lucky and I get super nervous, but I'm still inarguably much, much faster.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I guess so, but my point was simply that Edward isn't actually fast at 4x4. Maybe he gets super lucky and I get super nervous, but I'm still inarguably much, much faster.



There's no way you can _prove_ that. "Fast" is such a subjective term that I don't think anyone has the right to call another person fast or slow. Edward is ridiculously fast in this world of billions of people. I think I'm pretty fast with a 43 average, but apparently I suck...

Besides, you're only moderately fast.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> faster





AustinReed said:


> "Fast" is such a subjective term



Different.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Edward isn't actually fast at 4x4.





AustinReed said:


> "Fast" is such a subjective term



Same.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 8, 2014)

It's amazing the kinds of things we turn into technical arguments on this forum.

Nobody here is fast at pyraminx. So there.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 8, 2014)

AustinReed said:


> Same.



Sorry, you're right. Edward isn't nearly fast enough to get the NAR, which isn't subjective. Kevin and I definitely are.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Sorry, you're right. Edward isn't nearly fast enough to get the NAR, which isn't subjective. Kevin and I definitely are.



WRONG! Edward is good at LL skips so what if he got five in a row? Huh? What now?


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> It's amazing the kinds of things we turn into technical arguments on this forum.
> 
> Nobody here is fast at pyraminx. So there.



You're so absolutely right on both counts. In both I hate it so much, and yet I always get sucked in. 



Spoiler



Sucked into arguments that I hate, and I hate being slow at Pyra, but I hate practicing Pyra, so I always get sucked into not practicing pyra





XTowncuber said:


> WRONG! Edward is good at LL skips so what if he got five in a row? Huh? What now?



gg I guess, or should I say gj


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Sorry, you're right. Edward isn't nearly fast enough to get the NAR, which isn't subjective. Kevin and I definitely are.



It's more like the fact that that claim is still pretty subjective. If you can get NAR, why don't you? 


I don't want to stir up stuff, but please don't make claims/accusations you can't support.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Nobody here is fast at pyraminx. So there.



And I thought I was getting decent


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> It's amazing the kinds of things we turn into technical arguments on this forum.
> 
> Nobody here is fast at pyraminx. So there.



I have no idea how to turn a pyraminx lol


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 8, 2014)

Austin, this is like back when you said you were capable of getting 2x2 WR. If you were, why didn't you?
edit: Or even NAR in this case.


----------



## kcl (Jan 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> It's amazing the kinds of things we turn into technical arguments on this forum.
> 
> Nobody here is fast at pyraminx. So there.



Except you. And Odder.



Rubiks560 said:


> Austin, this is like back when you said you were capable of getting 2x2 WR. If you were, why didn't you?
> edit: Or even NAR in this case.



I'll be that person and say it's the same reason I managed to beat you at UIUC..  you had rotten luck.


Edit: didn't read Austin's post Chris replied to. Austin, I answered your question


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2014)

Wait... you're sub-30 consistently, Jacob? Can you post a video of that please?


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'll be that person and say it's the same reason I managed to beat you at UIUC..  you had rotten luck.
> 
> 
> Edit: shoot meant to edit my post before this.. Sorry.



Yeah, take the final round scrambles at Worlds and they're pretty comparable to a lot of competitions I went to. 2x2 is heavily reliant on luck. LOL I can't get WR anymore anyway.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 8, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Wait... you're sub-30 consistently, Jacob? Can you post a video of that please?



The most he claims is sub-30 avg25, with which I'd expect an overall average of like 31-32


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 8, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Wait... you're sub-30 consistently, Jacob? Can you post a video of that please?





uberCuber said:


> The most he claims is sub-30 avg25, with which I'd expect an overall average of like 31-32



Around 32 or 33, yeah.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2014)

Sub-30 consistently was admittedly a pretty vague way to put it, but I didn't mean global average. I just mean that you can get sub-30s very frequently. Right now there's no sub-30 avg5 on your channel, Jacob, so maybe it's a good time to film some more solves


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 8, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Sub-30 consistently was admittedly a pretty vague way to put it, but I didn't mean global average. I just mean that you can get sub-30s very frequently. Right now there's no sub-30 avg5 on your channel, Jacob, so maybe it's a good time to film some more solves



To be fair, that avg25 was like 2 days before I left, and I couldn't film solves in Houston, and I haven't cubed since the comp.

You're probably still right though.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 9, 2014)

fast!


----------

